# Spreadsheets to share?



## jrausch (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi everyone,


I'm hoping someone will be kind enough to share their spreadsheet that they've made on their SHTF food store list. I'm starting to stock on canned goods, peanut butter, rice, water, etc, but I don't want to reinvent the wheel if I don't have to. TIA!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Here ya go


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jrausch said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping someone will be kind enough to share their spreadsheet that they've made on their SHTF food store list. I'm starting to stock on canned goods, peanut butter, rice, water, etc, but I don't want to reinvent the wheel if I don't have to. TIA!


Store what you eat and eat what your store!

And ROTATE, ROTATE, ROTATE!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Store what you drink and if you drink enough the rotation will take care of itself.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## jrausch (Jan 22, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Here ya go


Thanks. This looks good. However, I'm looking for something more geared towards prepped foods and canned foods, not raw materials. Things I can buy and put into rotation with my daily life.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

jrausch said:


> Thanks. This looks good. However, I'm looking for something more geared towards prepped foods and canned foods, not raw materials. Things I can buy and put into rotation with my daily life.


No spreadsheet needed then. Just start buying more of the stuff you already use.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Us history majors know what is a spread sheet but dont have any to share.Sorry.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

jrausch said:


> Thanks. This looks good. However, I'm looking for something more geared towards prepped foods and canned foods, not raw materials. Things I can buy and put into rotation with my daily life.


Those that are good for a couple of years or more, I put in a box (taped with a piece of paper on the outside that clearly indicates what it is, and the date it expires). It makes for easy inventory and access - I don't have to dig in at every box checking at expiration dates).
I don't write on the box itself in case I re-organize and use the box for something else. 
Boxes can be stacked so it saves me some space, and it's easy for rotation. 
You can even use colored paper for labelling, to indicate items like green paper for vegetables.

Since I don't want to end up with a stockpile of really old items - I plan to use them up (and replenish them as I use them), or donate them to Food Bank when they near their expiration date. Today I'm giving several boxes of Pancake mixes that will expire on February (and I'm getting some new ones).

About a year or so, (with pork and beans as an example) when *sale* is on, I get a big load of pork and beans (they tend to have the same expiration date) that can go in a box together (labelled and dated), and they get added to the inventory.

Once you have the *initial* stockpile of certain items, you've got to develop a routine how to go about it. 
The amount of stockpile you have depends on your choice of how much you're prepping for. Some prep to last for 6 months or a year. 
Others, longer than that. It's just a matter of replenishing them!


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Here ya go


That's really good stuff BPH, thanks for posting!


----------



## Idwanderer (May 4, 2020)

I don't know how to attach something to my post so forgive me. If you want a copy drop me a note and I'd be happy to get it to you. Its quite simple actually. I opted out on the '50# rice, flour and beans' thing and went with the stuff I already use, like and that provides a variety of elements. I print it out each time the time changes Spring/Autumn) and update it, rotate it, add to it and revise it to my needs. What I rotate out becomes my supplies for camping, trips to my off grid cabin and testing recipes. Its an individual choice and when you include your wife, kids and hounds I found that going the everyday things more inclusive for my family and more inviting to their involvement. You're getting a lot of information though ... I'd love to see what you decide on ... 

Keep yor top knot


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Idwanderer said:


> I don't know how to attach something to my post.........


Click on *Go Advanced *(below and on the right) when you reply, then click on the paperclip icon to attach a file.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My view of being a 'prepper' is that I do not wish to look, act, talk or smell like a prepper. If we are to live in a world where "man eats man," then I better look like the worst meal on this hemisphere.

I do admit that I will have a real-deal job in this future inferno, and I'll take cash or vegetables. However, I realize this is not going to be a vacation, so I guess this will be a real, deal job despite my hopes. You have to realize I am finally retired. The moment I learned that and came here I realized I'd still have to work. Obviously, this won't be nirvana.


----------



## Idwanderer (May 4, 2020)

Thank you ... now I just need to remember it. :tango_face_smile:


----------

